# Chemicals needed



## zippydog1 (Jul 7, 2022)

Hi everyone.
Totally new to the forum and to the art (hobby for me).

In the UK as you know, you have to apply for a permit to purchase/hold chemical substances over the threshold.

I am trying to find out what chemicals I should list on that application ie nitric acid ect. This is so I don't have to amend the list and pay extra.

I want to start off reclaiming silver and move on once I have the knowledge/ skills.

Cheers Gary


----------



## Jimbriese (Jul 8, 2022)

First read hokes book copy can be found in frugalrefiners signature line. 
Read Dealing with wastes  
Read and follow links in Guided tour 

Those will give you the info you will need to decide what you need that’s available in your area. 

Welcome to the forum 

Jim


----------



## zippydog1 (Jul 8, 2022)

Thanks very much Jim. That gives me a good basis. 
Ch


----------



## Ray Levi (Dec 12, 2022)

zippydog1 said:


> Thanks very much Jim. That gives me a good basis.
> Ch


Contact www.xelexo.net. great prices, free shipping.


----------

